# That stockport reptile shop.........



## richyrich (Dec 24, 2007)

hi all
does any know the name and the address of that good reptile shop in stockport near manchester??
i have seen people on here chatting about it, and was going to pop in the there for a nosey around (and more than likely buying something lol)


----------



## weeble (Sep 29, 2007)

Stockport Pet Warehouse UK | Home

This one?


----------



## richyrich (Dec 24, 2007)

cheers weeble!!!!! your full of local knowledge! coz you put me on to matt at viper and vine, any more you can think of, to have a nosey around??


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

Isnt there a shop called wings and fins? I bought my first corn there about 3 years ago I dont know if its still open now.


----------



## richyrich (Dec 24, 2007)

wasnt that on a cross roads nerar a industrial in reddish? if it is the same one? it looked really ropey.......


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

im not sure now... it did seem a bit rough at the time but they did have quite a large selection in the shop. I cant remember what condition they were kept in now because I wasnt really into husbandry and stuff then but just drop by and have a look the people in the shop were nice.


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Stockport pet warehouse is a good one, or if you can get to Viper and Vine in Prestwich, Manchester! 

I wouldn't recomend Wings and Fins (it is in Reddish)


----------



## richyrich (Dec 24, 2007)

cheers mina, was at viper and vine yesterday (weeble put me on to them) havent been to the stockport one yet! any other ones doesnt have to in manchester as such


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

isnt there one called swan street pets?


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

this might help http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/64422-reptile-shops-area.html


----------



## richyrich (Dec 24, 2007)

yeah the swan st shop is at the bottom of tib street in the city centre, they dont have a lot in but do give some good advise!!


----------



## luke.wathey (Jun 8, 2011)

theres also one in levenshulme on the oposit side of the apolo manchester reptile and pets i think its called


----------

